# What kind of Serra is this?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've had him for about a year... he's 7 inches long.

Thanks









http://media.putfile.com/55-gal-1


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

S.altuvei


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=altuvei

personally i dont think its an altuvei........ im thinking rhom, infact maybe a vinny rhom very high back and also the red but im no pro thats forsure, but im entitled to my opinion weather it sucks or not LOL

although the body shape looks altuvei im gonna stick with my gut weather its wrong or not on a rhom and paticularly a vinny


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=altuvei
> 
> personally i dont think its an altuvei........ im thinking rhom, infact maybe a vinny rhom very high back and also the red but im no pro thats forsure, but im entitled to my opinion weather it sucks or not LOL
> 
> although the body shape looks altuvei im gonna stick with my gut weather its wrong or not on a rhom and paticularly a vinny


i think you are right


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks henry







i was a little hesitant to challenge your opinion considering you are probably more experienced as you have been here longer to learn more but i still think altuvei is very possible because of body shape. but to me the colour and makrings was more rhom(vinny) like to me.

best thing piranha man is to ask hastatus (frank) he is the ID PRO!!!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

S. altuvei 
View attachment 87129


vinny rhom 
View attachment 87130


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

May I also point out... it really can't be seen in the video or picture, but there are distinct short bars on the top part of his body.

I don't know... 
I see altuvei pics where they have red eyes... 
I see altuvei pics where they have clear eyes...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bars usually is a compressus......... could be altuvei but now that you mention that i havent ever seen a rhom with BARS!!!!!!!! but with spots i have........ no bars tho.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, well... they're just short bars... like maybe 2-3 times longer than they are wide... and they become more like spots as they get lower.

I should take him out of the tank and photograph him.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i want to say altuvei... ask frank when he gets back or if hes back


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I would say S.altispinnis


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the opinions...
I'm still stuck on this one...

Not an easy one.

Again, thanks.

Any more thoughts?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> May I also point out... it really can't be seen in the video or picture, but there are distinct short bars on the top part of his body.


If so, it's a S. altuvie


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. altuvie

Moved to ID


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

fish_sauce said:


> Serrasalmus Sanchezi


 Sanchezi????? No way!


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a Altuvie. better pictures needed. side view could help?


----------

